# Apache22/php5 exited on signal 11



## Klinki (Jul 17, 2013)

My problem:


```
Jul 17 10:16:18 server kernel: pid 45172 (httpd), uid 80: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
```

I am trying to fix this problem.

What have I tried:


`portmaster -r php5`
reordering of the extensions
`portmaster -r apr`

At the moment I have Apache configured to dump the core. When I start gdb I see the following line:

```
Loaded symbols for /libexec/ld-elf.so.1
#0  0x000000080153bca7 in free () from /lib/libc.so.7
[New Thread 8018041c0 (LWP 101815/httpd)]
```
The backtrace has the following information:

```
(gdb) bt
#0  0x000000080153bca7 in free () from /lib/libc.so.7
#1  0x00000008054ce775 in php_module_shutdown () from /usr/local/libexec/apache22/libphp5.so
#2  0x00000008054ce839 in php_module_shutdown_wrapper () from /usr/local/libexec/apache22/libphp5.so
#3  0x00000008055d51f1 in php_apache_child_shutdown () from /usr/local/libexec/apache22/libphp5.so
#4  0x00000008011708ed in run_cleanups () from /usr/local/lib/libapr-1.so.4
#5  0x0000000801171389 in apr_pool_destroy () from /usr/local/lib/libapr-1.so.4
#6  0x0000000000448fde in clean_child_exit ()
#7  0x0000000000449420 in child_main ()
#8  0x0000000000449644 in make_child ()
#9  0x00000000004496e7 in startup_children ()
#10 0x000000000044a165 in ap_mpm_run ()
#11 0x000000000042447e in main ()
```

System information:

```
FreeBSD apache2 8.4-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 8.4-RELEASE-p1 #0: Fri Jun 28 03:50:33 UTC 2013     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Relevant packages compiled via ports:

```
php5-5.4.16         PHP Scripting Language
php5-bz2-5.4.16     The bz2 shared extension for php
php5-ctype-5.4.16   The ctype shared extension for php
php5-curl-5.4.16_1  The curl shared extension for php
php5-dom-5.4.16     The dom shared extension for php
php5-filter-5.4.16  The filter shared extension for php
php5-gd-5.4.16      The gd shared extension for php
php5-iconv-5.4.16   The iconv shared extension for php
php5-json-5.4.16    The json shared extension for php
php5-mbstring-5.4.16 The mbstring shared extension for php
php5-mcrypt-5.4.16  The mcrypt shared extension for php
php5-mysql-5.4.16   The mysql shared extension for php
php5-mysqli-5.4.16  The mysqli shared extension for php
php5-openssl-5.4.16 The openssl shared extension for php
php5-pdo-5.4.16     The pdo shared extension for php
php5-pdo_mysql-5.4.16 The pdo_mysql shared extension for php
php5-pspell-5.4.16  The pspell shared extension for php
php5-session-5.4.16 The session shared extension for php
php5-tokenizer-5.4.16 The tokenizer shared extension for php
php5-xml-5.4.16     The xml shared extension for php
php5-xmlrpc-5.4.16  The xmlrpc shared extension for php
php5-zip-5.4.16     The zip shared extension for php
php5-zlib-5.4.16    The zlib shared extension for php
apache22-2.2.25     Version 2.2.x of Apache web server with prefork MPM.
```

According to the backtrace I seem to have a problems with libc but I do not know what to do now.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 17, 2013)

Which FreeBSD version are you using?  Also, can you find anything related to this in the Apache logfiles?


----------



## Klinki (Jul 17, 2013)

I am using the FreeBSD 8.4-p1 amd64 as stated above. In the Apache log are the following interesting lines:

```
child pid 43772 exit signal Segmentation fault (11), possible core dump in (mylocation)
```
But nothing more interesting


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jul 17, 2013)

Sometimes reordering the PHP extensions may help.

See
http://www.gamecreatures.com/blog/2007/12/05/php-extension-order-and-core-dumps/
http://www.pingle.org/2007/09/22/php-crashes-extensions-workaround


----------



## Klinki (Jul 17, 2013)

I tried the script from the second link before and now again. But I still get the error


----------



## Klinki (Jul 17, 2013)

It seems that I found the cause for the problems. After uncommenting libapc.so from the PHP extension.ini there are no more segfaults. After doing some research it seems there are quite some problems with ACP and PHP 5.4.  There is one bugreport which suggests to change to change to ZendOpcache which if done without problems:


> If you are having problems with APC and PHP 5.4 I suggest trying
> http://pecl.php.net/package/ZendOpcache instead. That is where development is
> focused now.


----------

